# Can discus fish be kept with silver arrowana???



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes, you can. Just keep in mind that the Arowana is going to grow much faster than the Discus. If that growth differential beomces too great... guess who will get eaten! Doubtful though.

They both like soft/acidic water, and live in the same parts of the Amazon anyway, so you are pretty much golden.

You need to make sure the tank is big enough though. Discus don't like fish swimming around constantly (stresses them out), and Arowana never stop moving (or shouldn't in that matter). Since they stay on the top and are farily slow, this is a small problem as well.

I have considered it. May still do it one day.

edit>>> just saw you said 12". My old Silver went from 9" at purchase to 27" after about 1.5 years. I think he was 20-22" after the first year. So don't judge the size of the discus you purchase based on the current 12". These suckers grow fast! Feed him less is my word-to-the-wise


----------



## Flowerhorn (Jul 18, 2005)

I agree w/ spar the arrowana will dwarf the discus quickly but I would like to see your tank..arrowana are by far the coolest fresh water fish mine grew to 25-26" let us know how it goes I have a 110 i am starting up..


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

it will prolley try to eat the discus...

i know when i had arrowana it was very aggressive and went after any in the tank it didnt like. i had 3 green terrors that it would attack on a regular basis cause they would invade its space.


----------



## Simoriax (Jul 13, 2005)

Someone i know lost 3 8 inch bala sharks to a 16 inch arowana.

"These suckers grow fast! Feed him less is my word-to-the-wise "
you mad? He'll be hungry and go fishing..


----------



## shuks (Jul 10, 2005)

I think my arowana is lonly, hes by himself. When the arowana was 12 inches, I put a 3 inch Grammy in with him to keep eachother company. The grammy would sim beside the arowana all the time, wherever the aro would swim the grammy would go with him...lol.. kinda strange.


----------



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

Datnoids will do that same thing (swim next to the Arowana) and generally get to a 4-5" size pretty quick that is somewhat safe from being eaten by Arowanas. Could be a good tank-mate choice for you.

I meant to not "power-feed" the Arowana while he is small. Obviously, once he is large, keep him well-fed as to not get aggressive. Slower he grows, the better chance the other fish can keep up with his growth though, so moderation of feeding is essential. I have almost had my Black Arowana for a year and he is still only 14". My Silver was near 24" at this point... but I fed the Silver 2x as much as I am now. Stay off Feeders and get them on pellets in order to keep the growth down.

My old Silver would bash larger feeder fish into either the side of the tank or on the top of the tank if he could not fit them in his mouth (when he was a baby). Seemed like he just wanted to kill them... my Rays would finish them off when they got to the bottom. So obviously you run the risk of the Arowana just attacking fish for no reason too. Regardless of size or appetite.


----------

